# Best Non-Disney Vacation Club in Orlando



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 4, 2012)

Not including Disney Vacation Club, what points-based timeshare group (Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Wyndham, etc.) offers the best accommodations in Orlando in terms of:

(1) Price (annual bang for the buck in terms of maintenance fees)

(2) Functionality (full kitchen included, multi-bedroom units)

(3) Family Friendly Pleasantness (nice pools and play areas)

(4) Proximity to attractions (Disney World, Restaurants, etc.)

(5) Availability during high demand times (i.e. winter-time)


----------



## ronparise (Mar 4, 2012)

Cant speak to the others, but Wyndhams Bonnet Creek should rank high

(1) Price (annual bang for the buck in terms of maintenance fees)
A two bedroom in early December will take 112000 points to reserve, or  under $600 (Christmas week is twice as much) january something in between

(2) Functionality (full kitchen included, multi-bedroom units) full kitchens and all sizes of units are available

(3) Family Friendly Pleasantness (nice pools and play areas) Yes

(4) Proximity to attractions (Disney World, Restaurants, etc.) Bonnet creek is within the Disney Gates

(5) Availability during high demand times (i.e. winter-time) yes especially if you can plan in advance


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 4, 2012)

I would say that all of the ones you mentioned are pretty comparable in all areas, except one.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is the only one that's essentially "on site".  All of the others are at least 5 minutes further away (or more).


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2012)

Be sure you check out the extensive Orlando TUG Ratings and Reviews for these properties.

If you want a nice resort and a great trader, I recommend a FIXED Christmas or New Year's week at Sheraton Vistana Resort, which has just been completely renovated, and is a strong trader in both II and RCI.  But be sure it's a true-fixed prime season week.  A floating or off-season week will be a weak trader.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2012)

*What's Points Got To Do With It ?*




wyatt-wyatt said:


> Availability during high demand times (i.e. winter-time)


Early January in Orlando is dead off-season. 

( Go figure. )

Plus, some outstanding non-Marriott & non-Hilton & non-Hyatt & non-Wyndham timeshare resorts in Orlando are not in proprietary points systems.

( Who'd a-thunk ? )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmmm, a few questions in response:

(1)	One poster said “some outstanding non-Marriott & non-Hilton & non-Hyatt & non-Wyndham timeshare resorts in Orlando are not in proprietary points systems.”  What resorts of this sort do you recommend?

(2)	I realize that of the non-DVC resorts, Wyndham Bonnet Creek is at least 5 minutes closer to Disney itself.   So long as the greater travel time is only 5 to 10 minutes, that doesn’t make a huge difference to me, especially if these other resorts are better than Wyndham Bonnet Creek in terms of (1) Cost, (2) functionality (full kitchen), (3) Family friendliness (play & pool areas), (4) availability of large units during high demand times.  If you were going to recommend one other resort I should look at based on these priorities, what would it be?  

(For the person who recommended the Sheraton Vistana Resort, how does this resort compare based on these factors?)


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 8, 2012)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> Not including Disney Vacation Club, what points-based timeshare group (Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Wyndham, etc.) offers the best accommodations in Orlando in terms of:
> 
> (1) Price (annual bang for the buck in terms of maintenance fees)
> No idea - but in addition I would be asking questions about trading power as well, in case you don't always want to go to Orlando.
> ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cypress Pointe At Lake Buena Vista.*




wyatt-wyatt said:


> One poster said “some outstanding non-Marriott & non-Hilton & non-Hyatt & non-Wyndham timeshare resorts in Orlando are not in proprietary points systems.”  What resorts of this sort do you recommend?


Cypress Pointe Resort.

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We like Cypress Pointe so much that we bought there -- twice (resale both times). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## capjak (Mar 8, 2012)

HGVC seaworld and Int Drive have good kids programs and great pool areas, however limited locations (Like DVC) outside of Orlando.

Marriott Grande Vista has great pool area and through Marriott you have access to a ton of Marriott resorts and locations, but will not be part of "points" system unless buy direct from Marriott.

Sheraton Vistana Villiages is very large so availability is not a problem for an owner plus through staroptions (make sure you buy a "mandatory" resort) have access to some very nice properties in Hawaii/Atlantis/Plam Springs/Phoenix/Ski resorts.


----------

